# Do you save stuff?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm not really a packrat, but I do have a soft heart sometimes. I save things that I know might help people out of a jam someday. Here's a box of various pull-out's I've saved, and another box of cherry XO breakers I've saved that really help poor people from time to time. It probably makes no sense to provide this stuff from a liability standpoint, but I do it anyhow.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

I save stuff too. Then when I can no longer find what I want because there is too much saved stuff - I clear it all into the skip (dumpster). Never once having made use of anything.

Frank


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

ha ha

Glad i'm not the only flippin magpie then,
My wife keeps nagging me to throw it out the garage but the old mem fuses etc and c50 mcbs have to live somewhere ? right 

:laughing::laughing:​


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

At one point I open my night stand draw and found 20+ rolls of tape, countless wirenuts and screws from late nights emptying of pockets.


----------



## wraiths (Apr 23, 2007)

What can I say I keep various things too. I keep the old stuff that looks cool for what reason I cant say there aint one.


----------



## Skkitzzo (Oct 2, 2007)

haha most of the time our boss sends us to the electricial supply store trying to sale back old  . they now have a cart outside the store filled with a bunch of old disconnect boxes with a sign reading "TAKE SOME OR ALL, PAY (bosses name)" :no:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

My last boss in NYC had basements that he rented out just to keep boxes of old crap in, but in the city you will see tons of old crap that isnt made any more or never caught on. I will say that I did go pick up a pull out for a disconnect several times just to get by, so I could get on the road before rush hour began.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Chris.

C50 mcb's. What great memories flood back. These mcb's - Crabtree made them I think - have to be the breaker workhorse of the western world. Never had a faulty one and when they were screwed to the bus bar - THEY WERE ON FOR GOOD.During commercial and industrial refits I come across them all the time and it breaks my heart to skip them. ( Dumpster them)

Frank


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I always TRY not to save "stuff" but I have a lot of warehouse space and things tend to collect there.

For YEARS I had no idea what these were or where they came from until I saw a post somewhere.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I also found this gem, brand spankin new out of the box. I turned it over and saw the warranty date.


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes Frank,Crabtree C50's , old brown mcbs BUT as you say once they were screwed onto the busbar that was it.
I've got a box full of them.strange as i had to re home one today so it shows that they do come in handy :laughing:

Chris


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

wraiths said:


> What can I say I keep various things too. I keep the old stuff that looks cool for what reason I cant say there aint one.


I like to keep little mementos such as batteries, vacuum tubes,stuff from bygone eras that you remember as a kid.In the original box.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

i save din rail equipment when they sort it at work
our place has a 5's program that usually throws out a lot of good stuff if it isnt used within a certain time


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

I've turned over a new leaf. I throw everything away now. Even those breakers I dumpster dived. :whistling2:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

*BRRRRAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNSSSSSSS!*


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

I knew it was a zombie thread but I replied anyway. :laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Came across an enclosed cut out like this the other day. Neat old stuff. 1920s.
















I found looking for the cause of a power outage, it was the source but it did its job.:thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I missed the zombie dates.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Zombie dating ain't what it used to be...

View attachment 21996


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

drsparky said:


> ...I found looking for the cause of a power outage, it was the source but it did its job.:thumbsup:


 Those are neat until the fuse doesn't drop the cover and you have to pull each one on the line and test all the fuses to try and find the problem. But they are cool looking. Clean it up and make it into a pencil holder or something.

Incidentally, I was up in your neck of the woods this afternoon. It was cold and windy. There was a lot of complaining. :laughing:


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Big John said:


> Those are neat until the fuse doesn't drop the cover and you have to pull each one on the line and test all the fuses to try and find the problem. But they are cool looking. Clean it up and make it into a pencil holder or something.


My poco still has a few scattered around my neighborhood.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

i like to keep things, backing up trailer tomorrow to scrap most of it...


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

JoeKP said:


> i like to keep things, backing up trailer tomorrow to scrap most of it...


I can't wait for the pics. :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> I can't wait for the pics. :laughing:


Jack wagon


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Big John said:


> Those are neat until the fuse doesn't drop the cover and you have to pull each one on the line and test all the fuses to try and find the problem. But they are cool looking. Clean it up and make it into a pencil holder or something.
> 
> Incidentally, I was up in your neck of the woods this afternoon. It was cold and windy. There was a lot of complaining. :laughing:


It was little nasty up here today, the actual cutouts are still on the poles near Ripogenus dam.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

drsparky said:


> Came across an enclosed cut out like this the other day. Neat old stuff. 1920s.


Those gotta be newer then 1920s. Still see lots of those around


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

randas said:


> Those gotta be newer then 1920s. Still see lots of those around


Could be newer, the dam that feeds it was built in 1916, it is off the line that comes from the power house up to the dam. I asked some buddies at a local utility about it today and they guessed 20s to 30s. They still have a few out there but replace them as they fail. The idea was no exposed live parts. The power poles on this run were no more than 15' off the ground in a very remote area of Maine.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have boxes of old phones and parts, you know, just in case...


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> I can't wait for the pics. :laughing:


Today's scrap haul. 
Also got a new 3 wheeler for parts. 
We nickname the one we already have a " tree wheeler". So this might go out on the trails hung in a tree after I remove the engine. And what not.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

..just a soft spot for ceramic wire nuts.....can't throw any away....:laughing:


----------

